# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  توفي فجر اليوم الاثنين الشيخ د.سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني رحمه الله

## محمد عبد الأعلى

توفي فجر اليوم الاثنين الشيخ د.سعيد بن علي بن وهف القحطاني رحمه الله
مؤلف كتاب "حصن المسلم" وغيره
يصلى عليه عصر اليوم الاثنين في جامع الراجحي بالرياض
والدفن بمقبرة النسيم

----------


## تمرة الأحباب

*رحمه الله
هنيئاً لمن يجد في صحيفته -حصن المسلم- فضلاً عن غيره من المؤلفات النافعة*

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله وغفر له وأكرم نزله وتجاوز عنا وعنه 
*

----------


## أبو حاتم ابن عاشور

رحم الله الشيخ وأنزله نزل العلماء الذين بلغوا عن الله ورسوله
كان -رحمه الله- حريصا على نشر العلم وتصحيح العقيدة 
فاللهم اغفر له وثبته عند السؤال

----------


## أبو البراء محمد علاوة

رحمه الله

----------


## حسن المطروشى الاثرى

رحمه الله وأسكنه فسيح جناته

----------


## عبد الرحمن بن صالح

رحمه الله رحمة واسعة

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله بن محمد

إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون
رحمه الله تعالى رحمة واسعة
ورفع منزله
وثقبل الله صالح عمله

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

> رحم الله الشيخ وأنزله نزل العلماء الذين بلغوا عن الله ورسوله
> كان -رحمه الله- حريصا على نشر العلم وتصحيح العقيدة 
> فاللهم اغفر له وثبته عند السؤال



آمين

----------

